# PE Electrical and Electronic Exam



## eng_boushra (Oct 26, 2009)

I just took the EE PE exam and I found that the PE electrical and electronic exam in the afternoon was easer than the morning session anyone here agrees with me...!! Also I’m just wondering how much (percentage) do I need to get right in the morning and in the afternoon to pass the exam. Let say if I get 70% right in the morning and 70% right in the afternoon would I pass ....I think I would ....right? Good Luck to all engineers.. :gathering:  :mf_heads_or_tails:


----------



## maxxpower71 (Oct 27, 2009)

I took the power section and found the afternoon section easier than the morning.


----------



## nmh0408 (Oct 27, 2009)

eng_boushra said:


> I just took the EE PE exam and I found that the PE electrical and electronic exam in the afternoon was easer than the morning session anyone here agrees with me...!! Also I’m just wondering how much (percentage) do I need to get right in the morning and in the afternoon to pass the exam. Let say if I get 70% right in the morning and 70% right in the afternoon would I pass ....I think I would ....right? Good Luck to all engineers.. :gathering:  :mf_heads_or_tails:



I agree.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 27, 2009)

maxxpower71 said:


> I took the power section and found the afternoon section easier than the morning.


[SIZE=18pt]PLUS ONE![/SIZE]

I ran out of time on the first section, and had plenty to spare on the second. Without getting into trouble about posting too much info.... I was pretty upset that there were ZERO questions from one section which they said would be covered, and TONS extra from one which should have been shared.

Sorry to be cryptic.


----------



## dorsiareservations (Oct 27, 2009)

The morning exam I barely finished. I filled in about 5 answers with 1 minute left. The afternoon session I thought was brutal. The questions were all trick questions. There was one in particular I must have spent 15 minutes trying to figure out. The information presented was a super generic graph and a super generic answer that you should be able to easily guess. However, the graph was missing 1 piece of information on that changed the whole answer. So was I supposed to know that it was generic and guess the right one, or know that the piece of info on the graph was missing and guess the other one?

Either way, Im glad to be done.


----------

